# Googlewhacking



## vic_us

Join the club of Googlewhackers! Only requirement for full membership: you need to totally subscribe to _Divergent Thinking_. Here's a link (We finally got some recognition!) 

http://www.boston.com/ae/games/articles/2005/02/17/one_hit_wonder/


----------



## Benjy

vic_us said:
			
		

> Join the club of Googlewhackers! Only requirement for full membership: you need to totally subscribe to _Divergent Thinking_. Here's a link (We finally got some recognition!)
> 
> http://www.boston.com/ae/games/articles/2005/02/17/one_hit_wonder/



heh.. googlewacking is so addictive.. but i dont have the vocabulary to be any good at it, but its certainly an excellent way to waste time ;p


----------



## Sharon

WAHOO !!!!   

"*Oddball coats*" on my third try!

Sharon.


----------



## cuchuflete

Would anyone care for half a googlewhack?  Try the Cortazarian interior duplication of a single post, referring to a google query that had 0 replies!  Now, of course, there are two replies listed, both the real *1* and it's internal citation of the one that had *0*.  The magic word is woolybollup.

Saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## dave

Has anybody read the book? It is VERY funny.

http://www.davegorman.com/googlewhack_thebook.htm


----------



## Cynethrith

I'm not good at this game... who would have thought they even have pages on Neanderthal microeconomy...


----------



## cuchuflete

It's an easy game:  You are a googlewhack winner!!


> Web     Results 1 - 1 of 1 English pages for "Newbie. Cynethrith". (0.19 seconds)
> Tip: Try removing quotes from your search to get more results.
> 
> WordReference Forums - Cultural Issues
> ... Newbie. Cynethrith. Yesterday 04:27 PM by el alabamiano Go to last post. 6,
> 49. not a translation.. but does anyone know about the 'code'? ...
> forum.wordreference.com/forumdisplay.php?f=12 - 59k - Feb 15, 2005 - Cached - Similar pages



saludos,
Cuchu


----------



## fetchezlavache

what has this thread got to do with cultural issues ? why is this thread not considered a 'chatty' one ?

i just read a post, very adamant and control-ish, by laura (nothing personal) _we don't want_ chatters, _we don't want _ pranksters, etc.. 

how is this here a 'serious' thread, as you seem to want to maintain a serious varnish on this forum ?

i recently got a pm from ddt because i questioned his saying 'please refrain from chatting in this thread', i answered his pm, but still got no answer as to what the policy about chatting is.

so i'm dismayed again.


----------



## alc112

¿de qué se trato eso?
No tengo ganas de leer tanto y encima traducirlo, estoy muerto de cancancio.
Saludos


----------



## cuchuflete

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> what has this thread got to do with cultural issues ? why is this thread not considered a 'chatty' one ?
> 
> i just read a post, very adamant and control-ish, by laura (nothing personal) _we don't want_ chatters, _we don't want _ pranksters, etc..
> 
> how is this here a 'serious' thread, as you seem to want to maintain a serious varnish on this forum ?
> 
> i recently got a pm from ddt because i questioned his saying 'please refrain from chatting in this thread', i answered his pm, but still got no answer as to what the policy about chatting is.
> 
> so i'm dismayed again.



I'll try to explain...
1. I could pretend that because the internet has become so ubiquitous, and so many millions of people spend so much time on it...that this is somehow a serious thread....

But..

You and I are both too smart to believe that!!

so....

2. The real reason is:  Our tendency to chat is natural.  We can be friendly and do serious work together in the language forums...and sometimes the
friendly part overwhelms the serious work.

This forum is here to allow for topics and...to a reasonable extent...behaviour, that do not properly fit in the language forums.  Most topics should have some genuine cultural content.  A few, such as the nickname and foto threads, are purely for fun and socializing.

If we want and need to leave our serious manner off to the side sometimes, this is the place to do it.  As you know, there are some very interesting cultural discussions here too.

Someone is certain to ask for rules.  We could spend weeks writing a thousand rules, which most people would not read.  Moderators do not want to be constables...we are foreros who try to help keep this place happy and productive.

Here are the *guidelines* I try to use in that effort *in this forum only*:

Keep this place free of advertising and commercial links, no matter how harmless they may seem.  If we allow any, then we are back to the hundreds of pages of rules explaining what is and is not allowed.  It's just easier to say, "No commerce, no advertising".

Remind people, when necessary, to argue facts and viewpoints, and not personalities.  I love passionate arguments.  I never find them offensive. Disagreements are NOT a problem.  Personal insults and attacks are a problem, and are not what this forum is all about. Period.

Allow lots of 'chat' in threads that are clearly social...we will always have a few of these just for that purpose...personal exchanges without any particular intellectual intent.  Don't let the chat get in the way of serious conversations, explorations, and debates in the other threads.

If I have satisfactorily answered your questions, I will be amazed.  If you want to discuss this more, feel free to do so by PM or in public in the Comments and Suggestions Forum, whichever is most comfortable for you.

Please work with me to keep this place open both in fact and in style.  The great majority of my time in this forum is spent as a member.  If I have to act as a moderator with frequency, that means that the forum is not functioning.  The great majority of the foreros [members] always behave in a way that has no need for a moderator.  I hope we continue that way, together.

Abrazos,
Cuchu


----------



## vic_us

I've methodically compared this thread with the "Faces behind the nicknames," the thread that 

1) has the highest number of replies and views, 

2) has catapulted the notion of culture to the next level, 

3) is 100% chat-free, and 

4) has become the epitome of Internet cultural seriousness and depth. 

As a result, I've come to the realization that mine is anything but cultural. I feel ashamed for having started it. Please forgive me.


----------



## Benjy

there is not a day that goes by without me seeing that and thinking OOPS :/


----------



## Cath.S.

Culture, like the Hindu goddess Kali, has many arms and can hug the whole world.


----------



## DDT

egueule said:
			
		

> Culture, like the Hindu goddess Kali, has many arms and can hug the whole world.



Everything depends on what the hands are holding...

DDT


----------



## lauranazario

Of course you can Googlewhack and still be cultural about it! 
I've done it....



> Resultados 1 - 1 de 1 de "alcapurria tenue". (0.34 segundos)*
> 
> Ayer 6 octubre 2000 Comunidad Plaza Bohemia
> ... alegres, abiertas todas las flores, contra ese sol, que es la luna *tenue* que me ... Por qué no nos mimamos y juntos lo imaginamos ?" *ALCAPURRIA*: Oye, que pongo ...
> www.plazabohemia.com/2000/index.6-10-2000.html​


In case you were wondering (or anyone cares), an "alcapurria" is a Puerto Rican meat-stuffed fritter... a local delicacy on my island.

See... you all learned something. Now that's culture... 'served' in an entertaining sort of way! 

Saludos,
LN


----------



## cuchuflete

lauranazario said:
			
		

> Of course you can Googlewhack and still be cultural about it!
> I've done it....
> 
> 
> In case you were wondering (or anyone cares), an "alcapurria" is a Puerto Rican meat-stuffed fritter... a local delicacy on my island.
> 
> See... you all learned something. Now that's culture... 'served' in an entertaining sort of way!
> 
> Saludos,
> LN



Not meaning to fritter your time away with idle questions, but does an alcapurria act as a sort of bacterial culture, or is its purpose primarily gustatory?

saludos.
cuchu


----------



## cuchuflete

egueule said:
			
		

> Culture, like the Hindu goddess Kali, has many arms and can hug the whole world.



What a lovely way to express it.
Thank you.
C-


----------



## Artrella

egueule said:
			
		

> Culture, like the Hindu goddess Kali, has many arms and can hug the whole world.





Cuán cierto es esto!!! Si todos pensaran así...


----------



## vic_us

Laura, two things:

1)



			
				fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> what has this thread got to do with cultural issues ? why is this thread not considered a 'chatty' one ?
> 
> how is this here a 'serious' thread, as you seem to want to maintain a serious varnish on this forum ?


 


			
				cuchuflete said:
			
		

> I'll try to explain...
> 1. I could pretend that because the internet has become so ubiquitous, and so many millions of people spend so much time on it...that this is somehow a serious thread....
> 
> But..
> 
> You and I are both too smart to believe that!!
> 
> so....



2)

Googlewhacking has some few rules: 

 1) No proper nouns
 2) No words from website word lists
 3) Each word must be found at dictionary.com

 Keep trying!


----------



## el alabamiano

How much whack would a Googlewhacker whack if a Googlewhacker could Google whack?

http://www.maths.tcd.ie/~icecube/woodchuck.html


----------



## cuchuflete

vic_us said:
			
		

> Googlewhacking has some few rules:
> 
> 1) No proper nouns *For the whacked out beginner, please define an improper noun!*
> 2) No words from website word lists
> 3) Each word must be found at dictionary.com Not so fast, Sir!
> *This is selective rule rumination.  you have omitted the fine print: {What do you call fine print in a large font?}
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *If your Googlefactors aren't recognized by dictionary.com*, you still can record your whack at QuickTopic. Please don't make up goofy Googlefactors; some other whacker will certainly test your submittal, then use QuickTopic to expose your treachery!
> 
> 
> 
> *
> 
> 
> 
> *
> Keep trying!
Click to expand...


cuchu


----------



## Cath.S.

I'm just back from a Googlewhacking session. Well it's worth trying but I promised myself not to do it again. 
- I'm in a pretty self-congratulary mood though, because I eventually got one with "ethopoetic sergeant". 
It's fun and creative. But definitely too addictive.


----------



## Sharon

TOO ADDICTIVE!! 

*concatenating combinations 
tintinnabulatory assaults
yelling whippersnappers
lugubrious caterwauling
audacious ambiguities
vitriolic fanatic
waffling memory
ululating cat*

At first I tried what I thought were some _really_ strange combinations, and I learned, to my dismay, that I apparently would be very good at naming musical groups and the songs they write.   My thoughts must have taken  a turn,  but all of those are Googlewhacks!! 

Sharon.


----------



## Cynethrith

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> It's an easy game: You are a googlewhack winner!!
> 
> 
> saludos,
> Cuchu


 
Cool 
Since yesterday I found two good googlewhacks: "ichtiosaurus dictionary" and "arithmetic dendrophobia".


----------



## cuchuflete

Cynethrith said:
			
		

> Cool
> Since yesterday I found two good googlewhacks: "ichtiosaurus dictionary" and "arithmetic dendrophobia".



sounds like fishy definitions and orchidaceous mathmaticians...fascinating combinations....what about bombastic hemerocalis?


----------



## alc112

vic_us said:
			
		

> Join the club of Googlewhackers! Only requirement for full membership: you need to totally subscribe to _Divergent Thinking_. Here's a link (We finally got some recognition!)
> 
> http://www.boston.com/ae/games/articles/2005/02/17/one_hit_wonder/


 
¿De qué se trata esa página?


----------



## Leopold

Too hard for me, guys.
Need to learn _a gooddeal of English_ first.

L.


----------



## beatrizg

I agree, Leopold. This seems too weird for me. I cannot see how can it be addictive. 

Es un pacer del que me estoy perdiendo?


----------



## cuchuflete

beatrizg said:
			
		

> I agree, Leopold. This seems too weird for me. I cannot see how can it be addictive.
> 
> Es un pacer del que me estoy perdiendo?



Beatriz-
Es más o menos como la filatelia moderna.
Cuchu


----------



## Cath.S.

Sharon said:
			
		

> TOO ADDICTIVE!!
> 
> *concatenating combinations* 32 500 hits while "concatenating combinations" gets only one hit
> *tintinnabulatory assaults*
> *yelling whippersnappers*
> *lugubrious caterwauling*
> *audacious ambiguities*
> *vitriolic fanatic*
> *waffling memory*
> *ululating cat*
> 
> At first I tried what I thought were some _really_ strange combinations, and I learned, to my dismay, that I apparently would be very good at naming musical groups and the songs they write.  My thoughts must have taken a turn,  but all of those are Googlewhacks!!
> 
> Sharon.


Hmmm... Sharon, I don't know how to say this...  but you must enter the words as _separate_ entities, _without quotation marks._ I must say *I made the same mistake* as you did until I went to the site itself www.googlewhack.com and read the following in the GW Rules : 
_*What are the rules?  
*Don't use quote marks within your query! Quotes tell Google to find the enclosed words immediately adjacent - and that's just too easy! _
And I said to myself "oh well, ok, that's why I thought it was so easy!"  
Try again!


----------



## beatrizg

cuchuflete said:
			
		

> Beatriz-
> Es m?s o menos como la filatelia moderna.
> Cuchu



Como decia un poeta local, Cuchu
"La vida nos brinda regocijos raros..."


----------



## vic_us

Keep going! It's too soon to quit (Spurgeon)


----------



## Cath.S.

vic_us said:
			
		

> Keep going! It's too soon to quit (Spurgeon)


I'm sure you weren't talking to me but I pretended you were so did it again, *pachydermic pimples*!


----------



## Artrella

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿De qué se trata esa página?




Well, Alc... It's really difficult to translate this page for me... I don't understand it just reading it once.  I'll try to translate it and will send it to you.  Ok?     But give me some time, I have to read it several times and check up vocabulary.

Bye Alc!!!


----------



## vic_us

egueule said:
			
		

> I'm sure you weren't talking to me but I pretended you were so did it again, *pachydermic pimples*!


 
Why would you say that? I'm impressed and so are some of my friends. I'll soon introduce you to some heavyweights...


----------



## Sharon

egueule said:
			
		

> Hmmm... Sharon, I don't know how to say this...  but you must enter the words as _separate_ entities, _without quotation marks._ I must say *I made the same mistake* as you did until I went to the site itself www.googlewhack.com and read the following in the GW Rules :
> _*What are the rules?
> *Don't use quote marks within your query! Quotes tell Google to find the enclosed words immediately adjacent - and that's just too easy! _
> And I said to myself "oh well, ok, that's why I thought it was so easy!"
> Try again!


Eguele,

Oh! Yes, I did misunderstand. (Oh, well, ok, that's why I thought it was so easy!!   )
I got to keep one of them!  

concatenating combinations
*tintinnabulatory assaults*
yelling whippersnappers
lugubrious caterwauling
audacious ambiguities
vitriolic fanatic
waffling memory
ululating cat

Well, I'll try this again!  
It's still addictive !!!

Sharon


----------



## zebedee

fetchezlavache said:
			
		

> what has this thread got to do with cultural issues ? why is this thread not considered a 'chatty' one ?
> 
> i just read a post, very adamant and control-ish, by laura (nothing personal) _we don't want_ chatters, _we don't want _ pranksters, etc..
> 
> how is this here a 'serious' thread, as you seem to want to maintain a serious varnish on this forum ?
> 
> i recently got a pm from ddt because i questioned his saying 'please refrain from chatting in this thread', i answered his pm, but still got no answer as to what the policy about chatting is.
> 
> so i'm dismayed again.



Hi Fetchez,
Thanks for sharing your opinion.

This Culture forum's a bit different from the Language forums in that it's not about vocabulary, syntax or grammar questions. The other Language forums which deal with vocabulary, syntax and grammar do need a tighter control/moderation than this one, so that they remain serious language forums. This forum can be a little looser in content - that is not to say that our basic rules of No advertising  and No rudeness are not applicable of course.

What does googlewhacking have to do with culture? Well, I see it as a new social phenomenon which has spawned a bestselling book, a successful theatre play and a new international game.Googlewhacking's a game where you play with words. Language lovers like ourselves in this forum love playing with words and I've enjoyed seeing other foreros' results (specially "pachydermic pimples"!)  I see the game of googlewhacking in the same light as limericks, tonguetwisters (_allitérations_ in French?) or comical oxymorons. And as such, I see it as a valid thread in this forum whereas I would question its validity in the other forums.

Hope I've explained my criteria, but then it's only mine!   

Regards,
zeb


----------



## Cath.S.

> tintinnabulatory assaults


Sharon, I hadn't checked out that one!


----------



## belén

Oh I am so excited...I got my first (and for the moment) only one!!! I wanted to post it here for post-erity 

psychopedagogic elephant


----------



## cuchuflete

belen said:
			
		

> Oh I am so excited...I got my first (and for the moment) only one!!! I wanted to post it here for post-erity
> 
> psychopedagogic elephant



And here is one in your honor, Be:

palmípedo cariñosa


----------



## guardian

i got one 
Results *1* - *1* of *1* for *pachydermicburp*. 
fremescent expletive martinetship lineaged centerer unmuzzling *...*
*...* essoiner *burp* phasis trimembral hermeneutically begluc namaqua halolike *...*
unaccented Taramembe *pachydermic* Miguel pelvigraphy intrencher hemiplane *...*
 
W00T GO ME O YE COME ON GO ME


----------



## charmedboi82

"Floury doughs" on my second try.  The first try was 'floury dough'.  You certainly don't have to have a big vocabulary to do this.  It's more about having smarts enough to narrow things down.


----------



## Phryne

It was hard for me!!!! 

*calcaneocuboid necropolis*

AAAS ABC ACM ACS AD AEC AI AIF ANZAAS APDU ARL AS ASCE ASCII ASE *...*
*...* calcanea calcaneal calcanean calcanei *calcaneocuboid* calcaneum calcaneus *...*
necrophilous necrophobia necrophobic necrophore *necropolis* necropolises *...*
unipen.nici.kun.nl/scrawls/ dictionaries/udi/uk-english/british.udi -  513k -  Cached - Similar pages 
After I post this, do you think google will consider it two hits? 

saluditos


----------



## lauranazario

I just did another one! 
Results 1 - 1 of 1 for triscadecaphobia orbit. (0.25 seconds)*

Cobb: February 2004 Archives
... or that the trajectory of substance was perturbed as it went through his *orbit*.
... *Triscadecaphobia*. Nope. Not gonna blog today. Can't risk it. ...
www.mdcbowen.org/cobb/archives/2004_02.html​
Seems I haven't lost my touch.


----------



## Zephyrus

alc112 said:
			
		

> ¿de qué se trato eso?
> No tengo ganas de leer tanto y encima traducirlo, estoy muerto de cancancio.
> Saludos



Ya somos dos Alc...    habra version en español???   parece ser divertido.
Alguien que amablemente nos explique a Alc y a mi...vamos a estar muy agradecidos.


----------



## Alundra

Zephyrus said:
			
		

> Ya somos dos Alc...  habra version en español???  parece ser divertido.
> Alguien que amablemente nos explique a Alc y a mi...vamos a estar muy agradecidos.


 
Me apunto...  Yo tampoco me entero...  

Alundra.


----------



## desde aquel verano

Hola. Aquí os pongo mi explicación (no muy completa) de lo que es _googlewhackear_:
En resumen, se trata de hacer una búsqueda en Google con *dos* palabras distintas, y el reto es intentar conseguir *un solo* resultado (podéis echar un vistazo a los posts de arriba para ver algunos ejemplos).
Si lo consigues, luego tienes que acceder a esta página: googlewhack*punto*com/whack*punto*pl (escribo 'punto' porque de otra manera no me deja poner la dirección) para comprobar si es un googlewhack _verdadero_... o sea, hay ciertas reglas que tu googlewhack tiene que cumplir; por ejemplo, las dos palabras tienen que figurar en el diccionario de... cierto otro sitio; las palabras no pueden ser de una página web que sólo contenga listas de palabras; cada palabra debe tener entre 4 y 30 letras... bueno, para ver todas las reglas mirad aquí: googlewhack*punto*com/rules*punto*htm (está todo en inglés).
Que yo sepa, hasta ahora no hay ningún sitio equivalente en español.  
Saludos y suerte con los googlewhacks.


----------



## LadyBlakeney

Hey! It wasn't my intention at all, but I think I made a Googlewhack:

http://www.google.es/search?biw=962&hl=es&q=ronear+definicion&meta=

The search terms were "ronear definición". I was trying to help in another thread.


----------

